# Communal lizard setup?



## danread (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi all,

I am considering getting back into keping lizards again, and i have been thinking about doing a communal lizard set up. Does anyone know if this is possible, or is it asking for trouble? I am hoping to select lizard species that all grow to a similar maximum size and obviously have similar environmental requirments. If i get a large enough vivarium, and furnish it with plenty of hiding spaces, it might minimise any possible confrontation. Species i thought might go would be some of the small day geckos, house geckos, anoles, white spotted geckos etc. What do you think? If so, any suggestions for what species might go well together would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Bry (Dec 17, 2003)

I would stick to keeping a group of a single species. But, if you must have several species, I would keep similar-sized species that come from the same area. The reason is that species native to the same area are likely to be immune to certain pathogens that species from another part of the world may not be. Also, I would take care to ensure that there is only one male to prevent fighting, particularly with geckos.

Bry


----------



## Ravnos (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a vivarium with two spiny lizards, a pair of green tree frogs, and a rough green snake in it. Friend of mine has a viv with an anole and a rough green snake in it. It -can- work, but you have to think about what species you are putting together and make sure you have plenty of room for everyone to get away from each other. I wouldn't mix lizard species, most are territorial - especially males... and generally have different needs. Generally it is best to pick species from one particular area and work a vivarium around their natural habitat.

Rav


----------



## Wade (Dec 18, 2003)

Selecting species that have different activity preferences can be helpful in preventing problems. A fossorial skink and an aboreal gecko probably won't get in each others way, especially if one is nocturnal and the other diurnal.

Wade


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 18, 2003)

From all the communal enclosures I've seen, turtles seem to be the most practical element.  Provided they don't eat whatever else is in there, they have relatively little interaction with the rest of the community.  You can put them in with larger predators and not have to worry too much.  And yes, I realize they aren't lizards.  

In the end, you have to be prepared to do some serious watching, some adjusting and even some mourning.  A lot of things happen in the wild that we would not be very happy about in captivity.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## magoozal (Dec 20, 2003)

make sure that all the lizards you mix are the same size.

i have an australian water dragon in a 7 foot but 3 foot by 3 foot tank turtle tank and i was going to get a turtle but i heard they can bite  lizards tails. 

but remember what happens if your lizard eats a frog?

and your friend mixing a snake with a lizard! hehehe i dont know what the snake is like (i only know australian snakes) but i know if i mixed almost any aussy snake the lizard would be gone!


i would only mix the same speices that were the same size, and would only try and get females.


----------



## Ravnos (Dec 20, 2003)

Rough green snakes are a small insect eating species from the southern US. Not much of a threat unless the lizard or frog was especially small and the snake was especially hungry. They share native habitat with green tree frogs, green anoles, and several species of spiny lizard.  I have had my vivarium set up with these species now for nearly 2 years without an inter-species incident. My green tree frogs are easily 3 times as wide as the snake, as are the spiny lizards - they wouldn't be very plausible for a meal so the snake keeps to himself. Everyone is well fed too, so that really isn't a concern. 

Rav


----------



## magoozal (Dec 20, 2003)

thats unreal!!
can you post pics of your vivarium? i would love to see. I wanted to put frogs in my tank...but im worried my lizard will want to eat them! hehehe


----------

